# Real Watch Friday! Unique And Original Designs Only



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

*Ok, Friday is here... As promised a few days back in the Pre warning thread, this is going to be based around unique designs owned by the manfacturer... so no fakes/copys/homages etc. Anything goes from the cheapest Russians to the most expesnive Swiss watches... Manual wind to LCDs, but it must be a design that belongs to the manufacturer who made it. Enjoy! *


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Fine Jon, here goes - I'll take some of the first flames! :lol:










Lower Lefty Paketa 24 Hour (True 24 Hour) Watch and Upper Right, Slava "Medical Watch"


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I shall most definitely be wearing my latest arrival... and it's certainly unique/original:










Have a good one everybody


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This could be interesting if difficult but I`ll start with this...



Orient M-Force CEX04001DO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels










Obviously Orient weren`t the first to use rotating bezels, power reserve indicators or cyclops date magnifiers but otherwise I think the watch isn`t a copy of any other :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Weve started well... 

Ive a few to add (I feel I should since I started it... LOL) but ive started Friday with this beauty from Omega... The SM120c.  IMHO the most beautiful watch face in the world.... The first Automatic Chronograph Dive watch, and you can use the pushers underwater... Cal 1040 Omega, based on Lemania cal 1340/1....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not bad Jon, but didn`t someone use arabic numerals before Omega?







:wink2:

I think I`d better go to bed before someone bashes me







:lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A dress watch with Broad Arrow hour hand. Unusual but it works.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Well I will probly be going with this, which is one of my favourite unique designs:










Cheers,

Steve

:lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac, I fear a sematics issue... I didnt mean it had to be first with every single elmenet... that would be really hard... I mean, it would be a short thread as we would only have the first of each kind of movt... but I think you knew this and are baiting me....?!







 

Anyway as such your Orient is a fine example of what were talking about, most of its deign elements may take clues from other watches but, it stands alone as a design in its own right...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac, I fear a sematics issue... I didnt mean it had to be first with every single elmenet... that would be really hard... I mean, it would be a short thread as we would only have the first of each kind of movt... but I think you knew this and are baiting me....?!


Moi? 

Azif!! 

I just thought it best to clarifiy early on, you know how picky some people can be  



> Anyway as such your Orient is a fine example of what were talking about, most of its deign elements may take clues from other watches but, it stands alone as a design in its own right...


Ta muchly & they aren`t as common as certain totally fugly Japanese divers watches I could mention :wink2: :lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Spacematic for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Think this one fits the bill.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, yes, I do know how picky some can be 

Steve, Those Chronostops are wonderful watches, I have a basically NOS one in the same design and always lusted after the internal divers bezel version and then I realised it wasnt really what the movemnet was for... it would have been better with a minutes counter not secs, ala Aquastar Benthos etc. So for me this model is the pinnacle of the Chronostop range.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll start off with this...










Must take my own pic - when daylight comes around!

No numbers for Mach to get picky about

:bb:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

That is quite superb Steve (and yes Mac and his numbers...  )... does the 'moon' disk revolve with the secs?


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


>


that is a beauty Jon... :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I supose Id best show something non Omega before I get accusations laid at me that all I do is Omega...

Glashutte Original Sport Evolution Panoram Datum


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

1979 i wish it was...


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I guess this qualifies?

*Ruhla Digi 73*










The calibre 24 is an in-house design (optimized for machine assembly, which was cutting-edge stuff when they started in 1963), and the digital layout is AFAIK unique to VEB Ruhla, with the horzontal tandem hour and minute disks but with the minute disk partially overlaying the hour disk.

Funky or fugly is in the eye of the beholder, but you must admit it is unique.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Is this an original design?










I do know that I like it and it's copper dial.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Off into the city now and then catching up with NCON for dinner later so wearing this to taunt show him...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Weve started well...


No we haven't! We've started really badly...with Mel's post. :lol:

24 hour watches were round before his example...and so were medical watches.







:lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll have to start off with this Hamilton Pacer from about 1958...and then think about what else I have that may qualify.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

How about this

*RLT39* with my initials on it


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't care what anybody says, this is what I'm wearing today :tongue2:










Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This one again:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nearly popped my cork when I saw this back in 2000  IMO a superb design, nothing else has had that instant "must have" effect on me so I got Carolyn to buy it  A clean, legilble face with a superbly designed case/crown and they still don't look like much else.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

No seikos? Let me be the first to ruin it, excellent thread, this doesnt get as much wrist time as it should and its probably my safest bet


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think the Bulova Accutron Spaceviews qualify. I'm not "into" these as much as I used to be...but still love them nonetheless. :heart:

Round....Cushion.... or TV cased!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Really like those 'spaceviews' very cool


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one for me, I think it qualifies...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Well i will be the first to post this totally unique design

Some very intresting kit out there :tongue2:

Good WE

Martin


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Tag Heuer Monaco


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I think the Bulova Accutron Spaceviews qualify. I'm not "into" these as much as I used to be...but still love them nonetheless. :heart:
> 
> Round....Cushion.... or TV cased!


Why do I keep thinking of Kingsley Amis' 'Blinky Burlesque'? :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for a Vossie me thinks 

*Vostok Generalskie cal. 2414A 17 Jewels *










Very distinctive


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Spanish Dancers Swatch for me...

the one that got sent to me by mistake, instead of the boxed Cal 1370 Omega i purchased....










i think that alone, quailfies it as being unique......

Keith :cry2:


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Does this qualify?


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Got to be this one for me, Omega !


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll be wearing my speedmaster for the day.










Hope it's ok :blink:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one, a Poiray, quite the perfect case IMHO.










And this one, my sole "carton" watch










Finally, this one designed by Rudolf Meyer for LIP










That's all,

Bertrand

Oups, I forgot the Lego watch


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Is my other Omega SMP a copy of an earlier Omega h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> Is my other Omega SMP a copy of an earlier Omega h34r:


It doesn`t matter Andy, it`s still unmistakenly an Omega :wink2:

BTW this larger photo of your bluey might be be might be better then the thumbnail


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

ANDI said:


> Is my other Omega SMP a copy of an earlier Omega h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I'm going with this at the moment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think a certain classic red watch owned by our man in Mercia should be included in this thread :wink2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's one that is a re-issue of the original from the 60's by the same manufacturer so it must qualify :huh: . Glycine Airman SST06

Alasdair


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Weve started well...
> ...


Aaaah! but the designs are both distinctive (-ish) - and quite current, not like those old-fashioned Ventura's (DROOL, SLOBBER, *JEALOUS* :lol: )

I'm surprised at only one or so flames :yes: I expected more, but then I only have the "Affordables and Everydays" to choose from, so I reckon they're not too bad! 

*Great theme Jon,* by the way, lots of interesting stuff to-day so far, and lots of the day to go! Oh YES! :yes: :clapping: :clap:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think a certain classic red watch owned by our man in Mercia should be included in this thread :wink2:


Yes, I was wondering when that would be introduced 

Rich


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

This one ought to be unique (at least when we are talking watches; otherwise one could call it a homage, since it is a copy of the BMW 8's dashboard  ):










Haven't worn this for ages, but Jon's posting reminded me of this watch!

all the best

Jan


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I think a certain classic red watch owned by our man in Mercia should be included in this thread :wink2:
> ...


Will someone please warn me if that happens 

Martin


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> Oups, I forgot the Lego watch


Sorry Bertrand - that one is not original. Alain Silberstein:












mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think a certain classic red watch owned by our man in Mercia should be included in this thread :wink2:


Absolutely - haven't seen ol' Red in ages. Bring it on!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm just treating this as a Friday thread.

This is a 70's ZentRa, all st steel 17jewel high beat ETA.

I've regulated it to +1 s per day. 40mm dia ex crown. Excellent dial with character

Bought from Rondeco.......thanks


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

You'll get what you're given... :tongue2:

Tabbah at the office (lovely blue dial):










PRS-50 on Greg at home:










Both received this week - previous owner's pics used with thanks (I will take some of my own tonight!)

HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

mart broad said:


> Well i will be the first to post this totally unique design
> 
> Some very intresting kit out there :tongue2:
> 
> ...


 Absolutely LOVE that Panerai Martin :thumbup: Very very cool original design!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

I think this little sausage qualifies... I've seen others similar (a humming NOS Bulova on the 'Bay last week for example), but so far as I know this was the original design. It's (predictably) what I'm wearing anyway, and I'm sure you'll set me straight if I'm wrong!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steve R said:


> I think this little sausage qualifies... I've seen others similar (a humming NOS Bulova on the 'Bay last week for example), but so far as I know this was the original design. It's (predictably) what I'm wearing anyway, and I'm sure you'll set me straight if I'm wrong!


You're not wrong Steve...that's a beauty and a classic. :thumbsup: :heart:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

OK, Nick, just try to do the same with yur own Silberstein :tongue2:

And BTW, if yu need a Silberstein, I got one, the first quartz ones.












nickk said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > Oups, I forgot the Lego watch
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

This i think qualifies










paul


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


>


He may look cool...but he still wears his watch upside down! :lol:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> I'm just treating this as a Friday thread.
> 
> This is a 70's ZentRa, all st steel 17jewel high beat ETA.
> 
> ...


Very nice Griff, love the dial :heart:

I was soo relieved when you nabbed it :sweatdrop:


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> OK, Nick, just try to do the same with yur own Silberstein :tongue2:
> 
> And BTW, if yu need a Silberstein, I got one, the first quartz ones.


That's a Klok, isn't it? I have a couple.

Today


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Poljot Kirova Today










Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple more which I think might just qualify...

*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*










*Roamer Stingray` JT` (Journey Timer?), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> He may look cool...but he still wears his watch upside down! :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Guy


:lol: I was just thinking that! Cool ad though Paul, it's good to see old watches in the context of their time - cheers! 

S.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A couple more which I think might just qualify...
> 
> *Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*
> 
> ...


But are you wearing them


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

For the hands alone, these must be valid


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple more which I think might just qualify...
> ...


Yes :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another that I think qualifies....:


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Well I'll three these 3.

Orsa Monstrum

Seiko Monster

Seagull 1963 pilots chrono

And yes I am wearing them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

shaun said:


> Well I'll three these 3.
> 
> Orsa Monstrum
> 
> ...


I take it you won't be leaving the house like that


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Crickets!!

This specific 60's model is pretty common still have a couple in storage and always look to pick up one better than I currently have. They have never been duplicated the case or movement. This one is the first waterproof release


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry Paul, first Mickey EVER!! 1933 wire lug Ingersoll introduced at Chicago worlds fair. Guess yours qualifies as first electric.










According to the title , this qualifies. :lol:










There is a real watch in the book meant to be a childs first.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

First solid gold backset electic. 1967 Timex Dorado


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, yu are right, that's a Klok watch from Silberstein. If yu got some, pay attention to the original strap which is quite impossible to find now.

Bertrand



8.32 said:


> That's a Klok, isn't it? I have a couple.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have changed to another simple but classic diver from the 70's


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

"Citizen watches first came to the public's attention in 1924." Greg Hall.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


> shaun said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll three these 3.
> ...


The door bell rang just as I was taking this shot - had a few weird looks from the postman :blink:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Poljot President for the afternoon:










Cheers


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

dapper said:


> Poljot President for the afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's subtle and understated. A watch to blend in with the crowd if ever I saw one.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I think this just qualifies as non-derivative. Only just though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

shaun said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > shaun said:
> ...


I can imagine....  just be carful he dosen't make a call to the local :doctor:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

shaun said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > shaun said:
> ...


It wasn't another watch being delivered, was it? h34r:

Rich


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nope, that's the arm of the bloke behind him :lol:

-- Tim (wearing my Omega Seamaster 300 today)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Got to have been a first for Omega...










Sorry, all cones here at the mo.

Copied by a few, inc Citzen, I think.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> That is quite superb Steve (and yes Mac and his numbers...  )... does the 'moon' disk revolve with the secs?


No - the Movado disk is a static "12" marker

Definitely 'less is more'










My pic this time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been going a bit dressy today with the Oris...( superb pic by Hippo)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

quoll said:


> Now that's subtle and understated. A watch to blend in with the crowd if ever I saw one.


Sounds like a good theme for a Saturday thread


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Poljot President for the afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class, I love that (really!), Ideal dress watch for those special nights out.

I have come across them on Fleabay but they are quite expensive.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This is the one I'm wearing today...one of the many unique timepieces from the House of Taylor.

*RLT 13 One Handed Watch*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divers come and divers go, but there will only ever be one..............










ORANGE MONSTER :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I couldnt go to bed without showing this.... new for me today... Ploprof Destro...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: congratulations Jon! You are sure that you will be able to sleep with this watch prob. lying next to you on the night table (or maybe it is even on the wrist)?

all the best

Jan


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling and JLC today!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well I couldnt go to bed without showing this.... new for me today... Ploprof Destro...


Ahhhhhhhhh...... Straighten the bezel please 

Seriously though, congrats. I've always liked these back to front Ploprofs. :thumbup:

I've just changed over to this one. I don't think Citizen copied anyone with this beast 










Rich


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I took a look at my current core rotation, and I believe every one of 'em fits the criteria of today's theme...










...nothing all that extraordinary here, but each unique to the manufacturer, I would think. :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That looks like a very nice box from what i can see..


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

sky time no longer made.picture nicked but i do have the watch tells the sun rise and all that sort of stuff.some very nice watches on today.










bowie


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Having a chrono day today and I'm not sure that any of these meet todays criteria but they're what I'm wearing so there :tongue2: .

Started with this:










And then picked up this after a service and NOS hand fit:










Forgot just how big these are for a vintage watch and the dial is huge so it wear even bigger!










Something to give you an idea of size

Have a top weekend gents.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As it's now officially the "Weekend" and out of office hours, I only need a rough idea of the time...

so this, completely original, tell the time by colour...




























I don't think anyone has copied this - not even Alpha :tongue2:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well- since no one has posted a pic of a red-dialled one (come on stan) here's a pic of it's black dialled cousin :tongue2:










john :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't seen these made by anyone else:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped to these before coming to work...

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*










*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

As per your request:

Japy T32 Automatic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As has been mentioned earlier this thread is missing something...

All together guys...

_*We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!!*_


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

WARNING TO NEW MEMBERS: Remove small children and pets from the room and shield your eyes.

You have been warned.

Thank you.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I should make a contribution, I suppose........................

nearly..............

it's here.....................................










:lol: Haahaa, haha,haaaah, haha! h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> WARNING TO NEW MEMBERS: Remove small children and pets from the room and shield your eyes.
> 
> You have been warned.
> 
> Thank you.


Good Health & Safety advice Rich :thumbsup:

That is very nice Stanley B)

But you know what we want...

_*We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!! We want Red!!*_


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stan said:


> :lol: Haahaa, haha,haaaah, haha! h34r:


 :banned:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cor blimey Mac, settle thee sen down. :lol:










There you go lad.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think these were unique to their manufacturer!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That`s better Stan :thumbup: :toot:

There can be only one... :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JonW said:


> Weve started well...
> 
> Ive a few to add (I feel I should since I started it... LOL) but ive started Friday with this beauty from Omega... The SM120c.  IMHO the most beautiful watch face in the world.... The first Automatic Chronograph Dive watch, and you can use the pushers underwater... Cal 1040 Omega, based on Lemania cal 1340/1....


Jihn that is SO sexy :inlove:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today, which I think qualifies?

Doxa Searambler:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> WARNING TO NEW MEMBERS: Remove small children and pets from the room and shield your eyes.
> 
> You have been warned.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok, last change today. I think this qualifies? h34r:










Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are a couple of dirty photos of my new arrival; a f300 hummer



















they don't make em like this anymore


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's still Friday in this part of the world so I'll chip in seeing as there hasn't been any Left Hookers so far


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> It's still Friday in this part of the world so I'll chip in seeing as there hasn't been any Left Hookers so far


Actually, not true :tongue2: .....










Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Here some more original designs


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

My 'top of the shop' Chronostop.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Unique, Original...

Barmey!










Oakley torpedo


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Nothing else to add, just...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toshi said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > It's still Friday in this part of the world so I'll chip in seeing as there hasn't been any Left Hookers so far
> ...


What can I say, wasn't paying enough attention, probably to much Smirnoff at this time on a Friday night.

Nice watch by the way


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

How about the one on the right as the world's first self-winding alarm...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s certainly based on a 1950s Omega but I don`t know if it goes back even further, however the movement is special B)

* Omega Railmaster,cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

OK, another one which has arrived today. (Did not even have time to set the time :blush: ). Do you know, what it is?










Seiko SARB005:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

How about some bull? :bullshitter:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Terrible photo, and I'm not wearing it, 'cause it's not here, but this has got to count as a unique and original design...










Great topic for a thread BTW.

And does this count?...










almost unique modded RLT29


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Last change of the day and one that definitely meets the criteria.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

iiiin wun, this super smashing asymmetric Accuquartz










iiin tooow, Andre le marquands finest hour










I loved bullseye!



















And you can never have too much 120c










Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

SHOM










and if you are going to have a 5100, it might as well say Lemania on the dial too



















have a great weekend all

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very good choice with the Roger Tallon LIPs Andy!


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Is the 10 minute countdown original to Memosail. (I know the movement is a Valjoux used elsewhere)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very good choice with the Roger Tallon LIPs Andy!


Lovely paul, I really want and 'electrique' mine is just quartz. all my rectangular ones are electric though, must do some pics.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

An original Russian design, I think h34r:










Mike


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

What the hell, I'll throw this into the pot too










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This should qualify quite nicely, any doubts(?), just contact the MoD for its opinion. 










I'm wearing one at the moment, funnily enough.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon & will be swapping over to this first...

*Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB, Miyota 8200 Series, 21 Jewels*



















I think it`s fair to say that it`s somewhat unusual :wink2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

The one & only

Pink Monster


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Or maybe the Sorna, the watch with too many bezels & dials :tongue2:


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! JonW has really started something with this thread hasn't he!?

I would like to throw in this as my little contribution.... I am pretty sure this fits the criteria for design owned by the manufacturer etc










It is my DIY/Surf n' Swim watch and has already taken more abuse than I have ever exposed to any other watch, not especially attractive I know, but bloody functional.

I would also like to thank JonW for showing me his Capeland XXL, I know a lot has been written about this watch on this and other closely related sites, but you cannot appreciate what a fab watch it really is until you hold one and strap it on. I still think it looks a touch "odd" but would not pass up the chance to own one if it ever presented itself!

My second contribution is "The Rose," contain yourselves gents, this is a one-off piece. 'Nuff said!










That's my lot done!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mutley said:


> The one & only
> 
> Pink Monster


Shine a light! It seems Dick Dastardly has finally got to you.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Russ said:


> My 'top of the shop' Chronostop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow!!! What a great Friday thread. Some really amazing watches out there that made opening the post up more fun than usual as you never knew what you were going to see next. Ive a few more for you...

Certina DS3 PH1000m RAN Issued










Anomino Polluce










IWC 3636 Aquatimer










Omega Marine Chronometer










Omega Megaquartz 2.4 Prototype


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some more...

Omega Ploprof normal way round...










Omega SMf300










Omega SensorQuartz










Panerai 112


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

a few more...

Rolex SeaDweller 1665










Rotary Aquadive










Yes K300 Cosmo


----------

